# Para v Springfield



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

Just got back from the range. I did a bit of trigger work on my soon to be x-son-inlaw's Springfield. (Ain't his fault and I sure like that boy. Seems I don't know my girl very well neither!) Anyway... I'll tell ya this! I'm a whole lot happier with my Para after shooting both of them. Don't get me wrong though. The Springer is pretty nice, but it don't hold a candle to my Para. The Para is just put together better and functions better. Both are good shooters. Ya just feel the diffrence when you shoot them. That Springer had an odd ball mainspring cap and the mainspring was cut down to make it work. I had to replace the cap, spring, and retainer. I replaced the GI trigger with my old adjustable trigger from my Para. I put a stiffer 17 lbs recoil spring in it and a 20 lbs mainspring. The trigger pull is much better now but still a little stiffer than I'd hoped for. Before I started it was distractingly hard and now it's just a bit firm. Hope he likes it. I tamed the recoil a bit with that stiffer recoil spring but my lighter Para LTC Commander still don't kick near as hard.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Comparing a _____ to a GI Springer is kind of unfair. It's not exactly apples and apples. The odd ball MSH etc was probably from their locking unit to "make the gun safe" If I recall correctly, they call it the ILS for internal locking system.

I've had four Paras and been pretty happy with them, just decided I wanted something else. In the long run I would have been better off keeping them.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Your Para LTC has a ramped barrel while to the best of my knowledge no Springer will unless you do it yourself and that will take some doing. Also the LTC is fit a good bit tighter than a Mil-Spec Springer and the barrel bushing is also a little better in the Para. Now most of the differences are pretty easy to change except for the ramped barrel thing anyway. So you can get the Springer to feel and act much the same. A para does seem to recoil less in most all their models and I'm not exactly sure why other than the heavier springs they use. My friends 3" Para Companion has less recoil than my LTC even. I've heard talk about the springs working differently but anyone that has taken one down sees a normal looking recoil spring.

The weapons work differently because they are built different. It's hard to side by side compare them. Do a trigger job, full length guide rod, and do some polishing and you will have a Springer that will work as well or better than the Para. but they will still feel different. Because they are different weapons. I would believe that if you had a loaded Springer to compare to the Para you might have a little closer gap too.

I'm a huge fan of both Para and Springfield. Simply...They just work. And pretty dang well out of the box. But like any 1911 there's always something to change in them to make them work how the shooter wants them to.


----------



## oldscot3 (Jan 4, 2008)

I've never owned a Springfield so I won't comment on them. I do have a Para, also a LTC, and I love it. Fill it up with 15 rounds and its a heavy little goblin though. Also, I will eventually have it refinished. I've been too rough on the green paint I guess. The first place it wore off was where my ring rubbed. I take the ring off now but it's wearing pretty quick in other places. I can live with that though...what really matters to me is how well it shoots.


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

A little more on the mainspring in the Springer. There was no mainspring cap retention pin in the housing when I pulled it apart. Nor would one fit. The main spring cap had a longish hollow piece that the hammer strut slid in to. From were the hammer strut contacted the main spring cap to the top of the spring was nearly 1/4". The main spring it self was cut short. The down side of cutting a spring is it usually screws up its spring rate. Usually it increases. Anyway if you put an uncut spring in, it would bottom out before the gun got to half cock. I fooled around with this stuff and cut down a 20 lbs spring the equal amount of the extra space this stuff was taking up and it worked....but guess what.....The spring rate increased and it was just as bad as before. I cut another turn off the spring and the trigger pull was good but a range test showed light hammer stricks and miss fires. I pulled everything out of the spring housing and replaced it. Fit was perfect and the gun fired flawlessly. I had one failure to feed but that could have been my reloads. I have no idea what the point of the original parts was. The trigger pull was awful! Very very heavy. I like the Springer and you guys are right about apples to apples. I'd buy one if I couldn't afford a higher grade pistol. It is an excellent starting point for a build up also. It did help me to appreciate the upgrades in my Para such as the ramped barrel, larger ejection port and so forth. The main thing is I was able to improve the pistol for my son inlaw. He was having problems with failure to eject with Wolff ammo. Hopefully the heavier recoil spring will fix that. I don't have or use Wolff so only time will tell. I sure like that boy! Here's hoping I can keep his friendship. Shot his self his first bull elk this last week. A nice five point. He's got some sand :smt023


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

oldscot3 said:


> I've never owned a Springfield so I won't comment on them. I do have a Para, also a LTC, and I love it. Fill it up with 15 rounds and its a heavy little goblin though. Also, I will eventually have it refinished. I've been too rough on the green paint I guess. The first place it wore off was where my ring rubbed. I take the ring off now but it's wearing pretty quick in other places. I can live with that though...what really matters to me is how well it shoots.


Here, this is right up your alley. 
http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=18888


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Let him know that you are willing to want to stay in touch no matter the outcome of his relationship and you just might keep that one. For me good shooting buddies are hard to come by. At least ones I can stand for more than 10 minutes.:smt082


----------



## oldscot3 (Jan 4, 2008)

Very nice gmaske - mine's a little older than yours, it's the double stack version, and mine's box stock.


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

oldscot3 said:


> Very nice gmaske - mine's a little older than yours, it's the double stack version, and mine's box stock.


I had a Ruger P345 to start with. This guy at the range says you wanna try my Para? Sure, why not says I. It was a double stack like yours. I fell in love right then and there with 1911's. The Ruger is long gone. The reason I bought the single stack alloy LTC was I wanted something I could use for concealed carry. The 4.25" barrel and light weight fits the bill nicely.


----------



## oldscot3 (Jan 4, 2008)

Well, your final product is *very *nice. I'm into big pistols for the most part and don't mind a little heft with a wide belt and a good holster. When dressed light, I tuck a little Kahr K40 inside my waist band. Its for carrying on quick trips to the store, etc. If I'm going on a long trip in the car or spending a day at a mall in the big city I will be carrying the Para regardless of its weight. In my book a good shooter trumps a good carrier. Maybe you hit on the perfect balance...hum... maybe I can see an excuse for another addition to the safe.


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

oldscot3 said:


> Lets see if I can remember how to stick a pic here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now you got me curious.........tumbleweed

On the second row of tools in the reply window 5th button from the right is a tiny picture. Click on that to post a link to a picture. The picture has to be saved online on a site like:
http://register.photobucket.com/


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

test....








Trying to figure out why it ain't workin for the boy.........think I got it!


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

:smt102


----------



## oldscot3 (Jan 4, 2008)

Sorry about that, I had to jump up and leave the computer. I'll be back later and get it right.


----------



## dances with guns (Sep 10, 2009)

i've got the para gi expert, and am completely impressed with it. i couldn't find another 1911 that could touch it's features for $500.

i also have a champion operator, that's a work of art. :mrgreen:

both good brands.


----------



## oldscot3 (Jan 4, 2008)

Testing, testing,1,2,3









Obviously, we have a problem

ok, back to first grade for me.









If you like lookin at little red x's... I got that down.


----------



## oldscot3 (Jan 4, 2008)

OK, do this... If you go to the 1911 photo gallery here, the second pic by Charlie is"MY new Para LTC". Its identical to mine, except Charlie is a little more careful with his and hasn't marred the finish anywhere.

Next time I talk to him I'll get Charlie to reteach me how to post a pic. I uploaded from Imageshack but I must be doing something wrong.


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

Ok here is what you are doing. When you open the box to paste an image hit the back space before you paste. That will get rid of the http:/ or what ever. When you past a link without getting rid of it, the address has a double http:/ which is invalad.


----------



## oldscot3 (Jan 4, 2008)

Trying it again with your tip







[/URL][/IMG]

Thanks, seems to wok better that way


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

Good but lets see if we can do better. You are giving access to all of your pictures.
Lets try:









DOAH!


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

Good but lets see if we can do better. You are giving access to all of your pictures.
Lets try:









Use the Direct and not the Link address. Copy and past it.
Give it a whirl :smt033

You'll be a pro in no time.

Nice pistol by the way!


----------



## oldscot3 (Jan 4, 2008)

OK, on the Image shack URL, I copied the one that said "thumbnails for for forums". I'll go back and look again as you suggest. Thanks for the tutorial!

got it by jove! Sorry for the non 1911


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

If you click on the picture you posted it takes you to imageshack and that picture. To the right of that picture is "Share this Picture". That is were the direct link I'm talking about is located.....Right click that address and copy....


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

COOL BEANS DUDE!!

Glad I could help.....it was fun :smt023


----------



## oldscot3 (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks again for the coaching, sorry for messin up your thread.


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

oldscot3 said:


> Thanks again for the coaching, sorry for messin up your thread.


Naw Man! That was more interesting to me than the thread anyway. Now you can burn up bandwith with the best of them and drive the dial up crowd nuts.:smt082

What were we talking about anyway????


----------



## oldscot3 (Jan 4, 2008)

Para LTCs, dang fine firearms, and bargain priced to boot!


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

lol..Photobucket seems so much easier to me...Congrats on the pic posting..I love a good para pic..The other is really cool too. It's sometimes a pain to learn to link things into forums but once you've done it once it's all pie after that.:smt023


----------



## dances with guns (Sep 10, 2009)

i didn't know we were allowed to post gun porn on this thread :smt033

here's my para gi expert & my springer champion operator:


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Great examples of both makers. I've owned both Para and Springer for years and really like them both. Yeah they are a little different but both sure will get the job done:smt023q1

Since pics are all the rave here....Here's my old Modded Mil-Spec









My P16 and LTC









And my 9mm Springer


----------



## dances with guns (Sep 10, 2009)

DevilsJohnson said:


> Great examples of both makers. I've owned both Para and Springer for years and really like them both. Yeah they are a little different but both sure will get the job done:smt023q1
> 
> Since pics are all the rave here....Here's my old Modded Mil-Spec
> 
> ...


nice 1911's you have, sir. :smt023 how much does that ltc recoil? is it the lightweight one? is it reliable with jhp's? thanx


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Yeah it's the alloy frame. The recoil is less than most the commander length 1911's I've shot. Para's seem to always have less recoil. It's the one I take with me most the time anymore. I wouldn't trade it for anything.


----------

